# Have I got everything I need?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm getting rabbits soon  So far I have: a food bowl, water bottle, loads of toys (I went a bit overboard with the amount of toys I got them :lol: ) and a plastic dog bed. I was going to get the hay and the food (Wagg Optimum - is this a good food to feed?) the day before I get them. My Mum has said we can buy the hutch tomorrow night after I've been to the rescue because she just wants to check with the rescue that the hutch I'm going to get is ok. It will be a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutch. I've also got a litter tray. I've got a run too.
Is there anything I've missed that I should get?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Is Wagg a mixed food? As they tend to start picking out the bits they like and can get mineral deficiencies. They're better with a pellet food. Otherwise I think you've got everything 

Can't wait to see the photos

Em
xx

EDIT - not sure if you might want to put shredded paper in the litter tray. I use the bedding paper stuff to line it


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you  No Wagg Optimum is a pellet food. I wanted to use a pellet food so they didn't pick bits out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

catloveralicia said:


> Thank you  No Wagg Optimum is a pellet food. I wanted to use a pellet food so they didn't pick bits out.


Good call :thumbup:

Maybe some apple to offer them to make friends at first?

Em
xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think Allen Paige/Page (sp!) is supposed to be best...but I use Wagg Optimum and it's fine!...good even...one of best 

Oh sorry yeah rest is good too  Lots of hay too...timothy is best...though I get medow hay and add timothy with that. xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw fab! You sound well prepared! :thumbup: Can't wait to see pics


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like you have pretty much everything sorted. You will find as you go along that you start buying more and more stuff and your bunnies will get spoilt, happens with us all! 
The hay experts is a brilliant site to get different hays (as bunnies need to eat lots of it) toys and natural treats such as dried dandelion.

Do you have wooden chew toys and things for your bunnies? I know it doesn't totally stop them chewing their hutch but it helps a little I've found.
Also tunnels and cardboard boxes to put in the run are great coz bunnies like to hide and jump on things 

Oh and I use wagg optimum food, always have and my 2 are healthy as can be. x


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I've got these:


















I don't know how good they are but I got them ages ago and the rabbits can have them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine loves pets at home Chubes (maybe you can get them at other places though - I don't think it's their own thing come to think of it)

It's safe to chew, thick for their teeth and they can throw them about and things too or you can hide veg and treats in there

Em
xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

catloveralicia said:


> I'm getting rabbits soon  So far I have: a food bowl, water bottle, loads of toys (I went a bit overboard with the amount of toys I got them :lol: ) and a plastic dog bed. I was going to get the hay and the food (Wagg Optimum - is this a good food to feed?) the day before I get them. My Mum has said we can buy the hutch tomorrow night after I've been to the rescue because she just wants to check with the rescue that the hutch I'm going to get is ok. It will be a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutch. I've also got a litter tray. I've got a run too.
> Is there anything I've missed that I should get?


i dont know alot about rabbits only ever had one but, what is the dog bed for:confused1:? I just had a hutch and a run along with the other stuff you said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i dont know alot about rabbits only ever had one but, what is the dog bed for:confused1:? I just had a hutch and a run along with the other stuff you said.


My bunny has a cat bed :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

so where does it go? in the hutch? In the run? in your front room? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> so where does it go? in the hutch? In the run? in your front room? :lol:


Front room! He's a house bunny and fully litter trained 

Em
xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Front room! He's a house bunny and fully litter trained
> 
> Em
> xx


oh right, mine was outside, how do you litter train them?


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how to litter train the rabbits, I've got a book with rabbit care in it and I haven't got to the litter training chapter yet :lol: But I was going to put the dog bed in the hutch and fill it with hay for them to sleep in. I bought it for my guinea-pigs but they were a bit scared of it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

They're ever so easy  Just put a few of the soiled shavings in the litter tray or where ever and they soon get the idea.

I leave the back door open in the summer so he can hop out when he likes...but even from the garden he comes back to use his litter tray :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Toilet rolls filled with hay are loved by most bunnies so that may be something you could give to yours to play with.
Also an egg box/small box closed but with holes cut in and treats put in is great as the buns spend ages throwing them around trying to get the treats out. 

If you're giving them the dog bed to sleep in are you still going to fill the bedding area of the hutch with hay? As this is where they will probably want to bury themselves in the hay, snuggle up and sleep. As it will be warmer and more enclosed and bunnies like this of course.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have you got a run for them? there are many more birds of prey in recent years and there taking to picking off free range pet rabbits as well as foxes. 

I would go to a rescue and select the pair of rabbits that match what you want probably friendly and inquisitive. If there larger rabbits then they may suggest you get a bigger hutch than 6x2


----------

